# Double Skillet - only 1 supplier - are they worth it?



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

While at Peterborough we saw D & F Promotions demonstrating their 'double skillet'. We were impressed but had only just picket up our MH and had lots of other 'essentials' to buy .

Since getting back and reading reviews it seems like we should have bought one at the show.

I am a little concerned at the quality, are they well made? Anyone know why there is just seems to be a single company selling them? Are they sold under a different name?

Does anyone have any good or bad experiences with their 'double skillets'?

Anyone want to sell theirs?

Cheers


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

I find ours very useful, and would not be without it, however the non-stick lining started to chip around the rim very soon after I bought it and someone has told me that the older ones were superior quality. Don't know if anyone else sells them.

If you saw the hub-cap type pans at the show Lakeland have them for a third of the price. Even our local "pound" shop now has them.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I bought my skillet over 20 years ago and it has been u sed in all our vans even those with an oven. It was the first item to transfer to our new Hymer. We wouldn't be without it.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Hub cap pans???? That sounds interesting??? I couldn't seem to find them on the lakeland site, any idea what they call them?

I must admit that I wasn't that impressed with the quality of the double skillet at the Peterborough show. It's not like they are cheap!


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Have just looked at the Lakeland site myself, they don't seem to have them anymore.
At most of the shows there is a "chef" and his son demonstrating what looks like a hubcap with a reservoir of water round it which you place on a flame and it steams the food, a semi barbeque idea. They were £30 last time I saw them and only £9.99 in Lakeland, although as I said before our local cheapie shop has them now, so they can't have been very popular.
If you look at the skillets that the 2 women use to demonstrate, you will see that they are of a better quality than the ones they actually sell.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Wifey uses ours for most things. Favourite is a ham n cheese toastie for brecky  
http://www.doubleskillet.com/index.php/our-store/double-skillet-large/


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Always worth another look and the lady does state they are fully guaranteed. <Skillet demo>
Regards,
Dave


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Bought ours 20 years ago and still using. Well worth it. We always say hello to the lady who sells them at the shows.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

jarcadia said:


> If you look at the skillets that the 2 women use to demonstrate, you will see that they are of a better quality than the ones they actually sell.


That's a bit cheeky. I have just emailed them to ask about quality and warranty info. I will post their replies when it arrives.

Thanks very mush to all of you for your replies.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

We are on our third set and would not waste our money if they were not the best thing since sliced bread. Even bought our daughter one.
The only problem we have had was the none stick wearing off when by mistake we left the lid inside the pan and the vibration of the van wore a hole in the none stick, in the middle where it touched.
We always watch her demo's for new ideas, she does not mention how good they are at heating croissants to perfection or cooking Pizza's.
Alan


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

They are an essential bit of kit if you do not have a full oven (you can even roast a small chicken in them  )

If you do have a full oven they are still dead handy!


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

We havn't got an oven and initially we want to use it for jacket spuds and pizza. I guess we will use it more when we get used to it. The internet is full of positive reviews which is unusual for any product. Normally on the net you only hear about bad experiences.

I am just waiting for the warranty info and then I think we will buy one.

Thanks very much everyone.


----------



## poleman (Aug 31, 2008)

We've had ours for over 15 years and it is used every day we are away. 
We are pricing up a replacement as the non stick surface is not so good now but agreed they are very expensive to buy.  

I'm sure you will not be disappointed.


----------



## shezza (May 1, 2009)

We had one of the very first ones which were red! purchased about thirty years ago from the same lady. We have used them ever since. I think the fact that she has been at almost if not all the shows for thirty odd years (like us) shows how good a product is. When a product is rubbish you will see them at one show and then you will not see them for dust. Go on buy one you wont regret it.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Like others have said,we have had ours well over 20 years,hard wearing piece of kit,and have probably improved since then.
Les


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We have no oven and are full timers. The skillet is simply brilliant and we would not be without it.

Even when we wanted a spare part it came within days.

Recommended


----------



## Uller (May 29, 2010)

I don't have an oven in the van so thought I would try the skillet. Love it! 

Tried it while tent camping to do baked spuds - didn't really think it would work and there's no doubt that they aren't quite what you'd get out of a proper oven, but I was impressed.

I would agree that the non-stick around the rim wears away quickly, as you would expect with that design (ie metal edge of one half sits on the non-stick rim of the other half) but I don't think it really matters.

I actually think they are pretty good value compared to the price of installing an oven, which was my alternative. Just have to adapt some of my baking recipes to be cooked in it now.


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Love my skillet...! Can you please send my your favourite skillet recipe for my recipe book I am doing for our MHF charity!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I have one of the Hub- cap type pans bought at a show some years ago

Can't actually remember when I last used it ,can be used as a mini oven 

Must dig it out and practise in the house with it to refresh my memory

May- be the fact I haven't used it says it all

The water in the base stops the fat splashing or could use wine for a sauce

-- Yes a little refresher course is in order :lol: :lol: :lol:
Aldra

Ps anyone know where to purchase a double pan with an electric grill element in the top( not a Remoska I have one of those)
used to have one in Israel- fab for making pitta bread, bottom half on heat source
May have to take another trip to Jerusalem


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I have just had a reply from Francis of D&F promotions. Basically the pans have changed over the last 20-30 years. They are a little thinner and they no longer have an enamel coating on the outside. 

They are however british made which I didn't know! 

She says that the pans they use for the demos are exactly the same as they sell. 

She also says don't use metal utensils in them but she is at the end of the phone should you have a problem with their products.

I think that is a good reply and for once someone actually answered all my questions!!! Good customer service I think. We will be buying one next time we go to a show I think.


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

Brought one at a show about 5 years ago, tried it twice and didn't like it.
Brought a Remoska and loved it. 
We didn't have a oven in our first camper and went to campsites and got hookup, so the Remoska was great.
We now have a van with a oven, we go to rallies most weekends ,so no hookup. But when we do have hookup i still use the Remoska.
Maybe i will give the skillet one more chance.

Lady Dinger


----------



## tommag (Feb 17, 2010)

Have had a skillet since we started motorhomeing twent years ago and would not be without one now.Love the idea of a recipe book for the skillet how do we get one when you have completed it for the MHF charity


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

The double skillet is great and we have had one for over 20 yrs. Well in fcat we have replaced it 3 times as its so well used it wears out. They are great if you dont have much workspace although thats not an issue in MHs is is as the designers of them have actually tried to cook in one...havent they.

I think the company is dandM promotions and the main lady that does the demos is the same gal that was doing them when we first bought ours.

The hum cap think is a gimmick IMHO. We bough one (well you BOGOF) and used it twice. Totally useless.

The double skillet is great. Go for it

Phill


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

We've had ours almost 20 years as well.

An excellent purchase.

Jock.


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Yes got the skillet and its excellent, especially with the cookbook which you can buy as an add on.
Since electricity prices are going up, we are experimenting with putting chops and other things in it and cooking on the stove at home, saves using the oven and saves elec. Checked it out with the free Onzo elec thing that you attach to your elec mains.


----------

